# Orangeburg Pipe



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2011)

Did two spot repairs. First spot was for roots, second for raised knots in pipe culvert. Ovalling wasn't too bad for this pipe, but noticeable. 

Didn't realize it was Orangeburg during the video inspection and thought the knots were c.i. scale/corrosion. What are the signs you guys key onto when looking at video that help you identify Orangeburg early on?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's some pics.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

It being fragile Orangeburg and all, I sure as shiot wouldn't be standing on it unless I intended to replace it.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

We have quite a bit of Orangedurg still left around here. It always folds in at the bottom around here.

You usually don't get a chance to look at it first. I can usually just tell by the way the cable is acting.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

It is very rare to find Orangeburg that has not totally turned to mush. When it was new it wasn't flimsy like when we normally encounter it. I have one particular customer with Orangeburg that's in pretty good shape except for two spots that get roots, but she won't get it fixed. After repeated cabling it looks fine via camera. We had to install a clean out and the piece I took out was so solid, that I kept it in my truck to show other plumbers that I knew.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Did two spot repairs. First spot was for roots, second for raised knots in pipe culvert. Ovalling wasn't too bad for this pipe, but noticeable.
> 
> Didn't realize it was Orangeburg during the video inspection and thought the knots were c.i. scale/corrosion. What are the signs you guys key onto when looking at video that help you identify Orangeburg early on?


I dont run a camera so I cant answer your question. But I got 2. How did you repair it? I find it so flimsey its just tar paper right. What years was this stuff used? Only time I found it was a 1930 house but I think the sewer was modified much later


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

jeffreyplumber said:


> I dont run a camera so I cant answer your question. But I got 2. How did you repair it? I find it so flimsey its just tar paper right. What years was this stuff used? Only time I found it was a 1930 house but I think the sewer was modified much later


I believe it was used during and after WWII (1945 ish), due to the shortage of metal.

Try to find a decent piece and stick a Fernco on it , or replace the crap.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

It's heyday for this area was the 60's until '75. Most pre 60s stuff is terracotta.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Dang... 1860 until 1970


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> I believe it was used during and after WWII (1945 ish), due to the shortage of metal.
> 
> Try to find a decent piece and stick a Fernco on it , or replace the crap.


Because of metal shortages, That's what I read on Wikipedia and have been told by others, too. 

I had intended to use NH bands when I thought in was digging for cast iron. I pushed the rubber onto the Orangeburg, which was ovalled, so that didn't look right. Ferncos were the right solution. 

It's not a perfect pipe, but has some years of service left. Job was from a flip project, so the people cutting the check aren't interested in full mainline replacement. I'll be in touch with the new buyer...yep.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> It being fragile Orangeburg and all, I sure as shiot wouldn't be standing on it unless I intended to replace it.


You're right. I've dealt with this stuff only a few other times, and sometimes it was like some soft ******* plastic pipe. This time it was very sturdy. Too bad though. Could have blown up into a full replacement.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looking at Orangeburg through a B&W Camera the first thing you will notice is the pipe is black and much darker than cast iron, the rust on cast iron is brighter and has a much higher degree of reflectivity. 

The next thing you will notice is the bottom of the pipe is gone in places showing earth, and or the bumps from the blistering causing the pipe to be misshapened.

With a Color Camera it's easier...
Black pipe and no rust...

I wouldn't consider repairing Orangeburg...
They are getting a new pipe....


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

As far as orangeburg goes, that stuff looks great! Most of the time it's so thin or ovaled that you can't attach round pipe to it. You are using the correct sized Ferco's right?






Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> As far as orangeburg goes, that stuff looks great! Most of the time it's so thin or ovaled that you can't attach round pipe to it. You are using the correct sized Ferco's right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen the correct size Fernco for Orangeburg, or one that would correct the deflection in the pipe. I use a 4x4 CIx CI. When the pipe is in that condition, if it hangs paper, they will make up their mind to replace it. Did a spot repair on 1 yesterday that had been cut when someone was installing a water line.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> As far as orangeburg goes, that stuff looks great! Most of the time it's so thin or ovaled that you can't attach round pipe to it. You are using the correct sized Ferco's right?
> 
> Paul


Tell me more, maybe it didn't. 

I had two CI to Plastic genuine Ferncos and two off brand rubber couplings from mail order supplier. The off brand couplings barely made it around the Orangeburg OD. 0 tolerance/stretch! We're not buying those again.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I use a 4" clay x 4" c.i. with a clay x orangeburg bushing in the big end. I know a bushing isn't the best but I have so much trouble getting a regular 4" ferco over the larger pipe. There's really nothing you can do with orangeburg that is ideal though.





Paul


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I have used the proper fernco when available, but used over the hub ferncos when not available, and have had no problem with paper hanging up at that spot. Considering that 99.99 percent is like a wet cardboard tube, I make no guarantees if they don't want replace all of it. I only spot repair it up by the house where it is shallow, if it's past a couple of feet deep, it usually makes more sense for the customer to dig up the entire line.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't know about Fernco, but the Mission MR51 44 (4" AC/DI To 4" CI/PL ) will work. AC is a perfect fit for Orangeburg, even when it's somewhat oblong.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I use custom stainless ferules made to order by an old bandmate for transitions.

Heat it up with a hot air gun to round it out and you're golden.

Wear eye protection, it pops a lot while you're heating it up.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> It's heyday for this area was the 60's until '75. Most pre 60s stuff is terracotta.



even here in backwardsville, south dakota...we were putting in pvc in the very early 70's...they tried polystyrene thin wall in late 60's...too brittle, broke when you looked at it. from the mid 50's to the late 60's here...most of the sewer laterals were AC (asbestos cement) pipe...or VCP...(vitrified clay pipe). i've been in the sewer biz all my life, and never laid a foot of orangeburg in my life, repaired/replaced a bunch. my 4 older brothers said they put some in in the mid 50's, had issues with it early on, and went to the transite, or clay pipe. i think orangeburg pipe had it's start in ww2, and last hurrah in the mid 5o's


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't think I've ever seen orangeburg that wasn't egged some what. Not to mention the other issues it has. Clay pipe I think was actually a really good material considering the day with the exeption of the joints which was it's down fall.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

We have terra-cotta down here everywhere, actually dug up a city 6" wye today under a house to replace it all. I think I've worked with orangeburg one time in north carolina after Katrina hit here. The pipe we replaced up there was brittle and the shop I worked for said it was some kind of tar pipe? I wasn't going to say otherwise because of how brittle this pipe was, does that sound like orangeburg?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

You got it.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

The Orangeburg in the O.P.'s pics actually looked like it was in pretty good shape. I'm sure Dad laid a few miles of it in the day, I helped rip out about as much.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> I don't know about Fernco, but the Mission MR51 44 (4" AC/DI To 4" CI/PL ) will work. AC is a perfect fit for Orangeburg, even when it's somewhat oblong.


:yes:

I stock them in the shop. Work perfect. 

Quiz-Anyone know what the "AC/DI" stands for?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> ..what the "AC/DI" stands for?


It's either concrete and ductile iron or a rock band. I can never remember which. :walkman:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Asbestos Cement / Ductile Iron


----------

